# another wooden arrow thread.......



## sawtooth (Jan 2, 2012)

Whew! just got back from the Leatherwall. That place is an argument waiting to happen..... i like this fire better. 
   Wood------ G. Fred wrote a pretty compelling article in Trad. Bowhunter a couple issues ago pertaining to arrows made of wood. It caught my interest and i began to pick the brains of several gentlemen on here in an attempt to shorten my learning curve somewhat. I need all the help i can get in that department. I bought one dozen tapered POC and one dozen tapered Chundoo.... And ALL the things necessary to transform raw shafts into shootable arrows. That was early October (i should lay off the tinkering during hunting season- I KNOW that, but i can't help it. ) Since then I have been comitted to shooting wood exclusively. I like the POC better, i'm not sure why... i just do. There is Absolutely nothing wrong with the Chundoo- it is a fine wood and i like the way it shoots--- cedar is just my favorite. I had the cedar bareshafting like lasers in only fifteen minutes. Since then I've shot one deer, a doe, and two hogs, one of which i never found- all with cedar arrows. The wooden arrows performed flawlessly when i was able to put them in the right place. To some of you, this is no huge revelation,  i'm just bored and haven't posted in a while--- but to others, Listen up! there is a lot of satisfaction to be had by making the arrows that you're gonna shoot. I may not  shoot anything other than wood ever again.... I change my mind a lot, but this is how i feel RIGHT NOW.  Everything that i've been told about wood seems to be true- it is DEADLY quiet when it leaves the bow, it shoots pretty dang good, and it's a lot tougher than i was expecting. I'm sold on it, at least for the time being...
    I still have some questions, however. Maybe those of you who are still reading this can help me...
         I ordered my first dozed cedars 23/64" tapered to 5/16"..
    My second dozen are 11/32" tapered to 5/16"..   My question is-- What's the difference as far as i would be concerned as a bowhunter? other than the obvious size difference, does it matter? My smaller diameter shafts are HEAVIER than the larger ones, by the way- so grain weight is not a good reason to favor the bigger shaft....
     one more thing- my FOC is dreadful according to the experts..... the balance point is just an inch or two in front of half way... but I can drill what i'm shooting at, and the arrows do their jobs well.  I wonder--- what could Fred Bear's FOC have been? A 65# recurve, almost full length shafts no doubt, and a razorhead-- all my razorheads weigh about 115-130 grs. SO his FOC had to be foul according to all the experts' research, correct? But he killed scads of critters. And so did countless others. I'm rambling, sorry. Just for the record, I got excellent service and quality shafts from both Twig archery and Lost Nation Archery.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 3, 2012)

if they shoot good and you like them,enough said


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 3, 2012)

As long as they are shooting like they should whats to worry about.  the rest would come into Play if they are not shooting like they should.  

Don't worry about it and enjoy shooting the arrows you crafted your self from raw shafts.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 3, 2012)

Dude why you messin with them things??? Those you made up were flying like lasers!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 3, 2012)

I KNOW!! but i like to tinker and change up..... always against my better judgement.  a lot of things i do are against my better judgement....
BK and Whoss, make no mistake- i'm having a ball and shooting them woodies really well, i just think things out loud sometimes, or in this case, i type it. Who likes 23/64" best? WHY? Who likes 11/32" better? WHY? Are there any tricks that i need to know as a wood arrow shooter?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't shot a wood shaft since the early 90's, may have to pick a few up and give them a try.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 3, 2012)

i like anything that flys straight


----------



## whossbows (Jan 3, 2012)

the bigger shafts will inprove your scores on the range,you know you always get so close...


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 3, 2012)

D, u prolly need to adjust ur nock point!!!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually love Wood shafts and when I shoot up most of this stuff I have it will probably be what I hunt with. It is for sure quieter.In the past I shot ceder a lot and killed quiet a few deer and pigs with it. I then tried Lodgepole pine and liked it better. It is much more durable than cedar. I tried the laminated birch but it finished way heavier than I wanted. I recently got some Surewood Douglas Fir and like it better than anything I`ve tried. A bit heavier than cedar and much tougher.I shot a log I thought was soft stumping that would have ruined a carbon or aluminum and it did not hurt the Fir arrow at all.It was a cathead of fat wood.Hard as a brick.
 I`ve only killed one deer with the fir but I like it.As far as foc goes I wouldn`t sweat it. 10 years ago no one knew what that meant and still killed stuff.RC


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 3, 2012)

I should have mine from RCs guy tomorrow. Looking forward to shooting them. I know the flight difference when I tried Dendy's was amazing. I've never shot a carbon that flew that straight.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 4, 2012)

Dang Dendy, thanks, now you got me wanting to shoot wood again. lol. I shot them for 20?ish years and I gotta say there is just something special about having them on your string. When I started roaming around hunting species that were a bit harder to sneak up on out West, I went to carbons. Carbons just flat out extended my range 5-7 yards.  You really do have me thinking about them though.


----------



## Red Arrow (Jan 4, 2012)

I still shoot wood on a regular basis and have been for over 20 years now...   23/64" or 11/32" really doesn't make a lot of difference to me as long as the arrow shoots good.  Back in the day when I was shooting heavy bows I found better quality consistency in high spine weight shafts  in the 23/64".  Now days  I don't think that is so much an issue anymore.  

For me I like the process of making arrows -- straightening, staining and fletching wood arrows.  Most of the shots I take at critters are close and the wood seems to do just fine under those conditions  for  me....

Lee


----------



## Rare Breed (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been shooting Douglas Fir and really like them. They are heavy and straight. The company I buy mine from is called SureWood Shaft, great coustomer service.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 4, 2012)

I shot some more  in the bitter cold of my backyard underneath a 400w flood light, especially designed for me to shoot at night. I shot the big shafts against the small ones. I think i like the big 'uns better. They fly just awesome. Smaller ones, not so great, but fair. I have noticed that the 23/64" are easier to straighten initially and stay straight- and ARE  straight so far. 11/32" seems to be a little more difficult at times. 23/64" seems to be a little more durable and they finish out at 550-570 grains. just right. There ain't nothing like watching something i made fly through the air, except watching something that i made put a hole where i want it to.


----------

